# ibook mort?



## razorback (29 Septembre 2010)

gros souci avec mon ibook.  j'ai eu tout à coup, un écran noir. Plus rien. il s'éteint tout net. je redémarre et là le ventilo sous la charnière fait un bruit incroyable (comme la roulette d'un dentiste).
j'essaie de nettoyer la charnière avec un coton tige. je redémarre une bonne dizaine de fois et finalement, ça marche. 1 heures plus tard, re-récran noir. je redémarre mais là j'entends comme un claquement et je n'entends pas le dong. je redémarre avec le dvd, pas plus de résultat. Pire, il m'est impossible d'éjecter le Dvd.
je suis un peu dépité. je ne sais pas trop quoi faire. pensez vous qu'il soit mort?


----------



## Invité (29 Septembre 2010)

Essaie un reset smu. 
En fonction de l'iBook la procédure peut être différente.

Mais quand tu dis dis un bruit de roulette, c'est vraiment un bruit physique, genre un ventilateur qui frotte sur une surface quelconque ?
C'est assez bizarre, il y a une ou deux vis pour le tenir, en fonction des modèles.


----------



## razorback (29 Septembre 2010)

Invité a dit:


> Essaie un reset smu.
> En fonction de l'iBook la procédure peut être différente.
> 
> Mais quand tu dis dis un bruit de roulette, c'est vraiment un bruit physique, genre un ventilateur qui frotte sur une surface quelconque ?
> C'est assez bizarre, il y a une ou deux vis pour le tenir, en fonction des modèles.



oauis!
un bruit de roulette assez effrayant, puis un claquement comme d'une elastique. ça doit etre physique, mais avant de me lancer dans des achats (ventillo, ou autre) j'essaie d'identifier la panne! ça peut etre plein de truc apparemment, y compris la carte mère, la puce vidéo. quel bordel!


----------



## Invité (29 Septembre 2010)

Si tu y tiens, pas trop le choix.
Tu peux regarder chez iFixit pour le tuto de démontage en choisissant ton modèle, et le remplacement du ventilo par ex.


----------



## razorback (30 Septembre 2010)

Invité a dit:


> Si tu y tiens, pas trop le choix.
> Tu peux regarder chez iFixit pour le tuto de démontage en choisissant ton modèle, et le remplacement du ventilo par ex.



merci.
je vais zyeuter ça.


----------



## -oldmac- (30 Septembre 2010)

A mon avis t'a carte mère y est passé, ... hum et ce reset PMU ? presque sur que c'est ça car cça m'est déjà arriver sur mon iBook G4 1.42 Ghz


----------



## razorback (30 Septembre 2010)

-oldmac- a dit:


> A mon avis t'a carte mère y est passé, ... hum et ce reset PMU ? presque sur que c'est ça car cça m'est déjà arriver sur mon iBook G4 1.42 Ghz



un reset Pmu? c'est quoi ça? tu veux pas plutot dire reset smu?
tu penses que si je le démonte, je verrais si c'est la carte mère? c'est visible?

un truc dont je viens de me rendre compte, c'est que pour l'initaliser,/ éteindre il fallait que je  débranche le cable d'aliemntation, comme si le bouton power ne marchait pas. j'ai beau l'enfoncer comme un malade, impossible d'éteindre.


----------



## -oldmac- (2 Octobre 2010)

Non c'est bien la PMU

Power management Unit

Je pense que la tienne à besoin d'un reset (ne touche pas au donnes)

http://support.apple.com/kb/ht1431

Voila


----------



## razorback (3 Octobre 2010)

-oldmac- a dit:


> Non c'est bien la PMU
> 
> Power management Unit
> 
> ...



j'ai pas de bouton de reset, sauf sur la batterie.
 c'est un ibook G4 ; 1gghterz. je l'ai entièrment ouvert et le powerbouton passe sous la coque blanche, via des fils qui vont jusqu'a l'autre extrémité,  de telle sorte qu'a part couper les fils, c'est impossible d'oter la tole aluminium. un sacré capharanaum.


----------



## Invité (3 Octobre 2010)

T'as bien suivi le guide de ifixit ?


----------



## razorback (3 Octobre 2010)

Invité a dit:


> T'as bien suivi le guide de ifixit ?



non!
t'as vu juste. je l'ai ouvert dans l'autre sens. comme pour rajouter de la mémoire.
je vais ressayer.


----------



## -oldmac- (3 Octobre 2010)

y'a pas de bouton !!!!!!



If the computer is on, turn it off.
Reset the power manager by simultaneously pressing and then  releasing Shift-Control-Option-Power on the keyboard. Do not press the  fn (Function) key while using this combination of keystrokes.
Wait 5 seconds.
Press the Power button to restart the iBook computer.

C'est tout 

bon je te le traduit

-Réinitialiser le gestionnaire d'alimentation en appyants simultanéments sur Shift-Control-Option- et le bouton de démarrage puis relâcher
-Attendre 5 secondes
-Démarrer l'iBook G4


----------



## razorback (4 Octobre 2010)

-oldmac- a dit:


> y'a pas de bouton !!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



MERCI
non, ça ne marche pas. toujours ce bruit strident de ventillo.


----------



## Invité (4 Octobre 2010)

Nan, mais c'est bon (enfin façon de parler) t'as un problème hardware.
Un ventilo qui frotte, il faut démonter. Après tu réglera les problèmes soft s'il y en a


----------

